# Building bay pen



## johnbanks63 (Jun 7, 2010)

Fixing to build a pen for baying and working some pups. Wondering what size some of yall have and what you built it with. I dont want to spend a ton of money but dont want  to worry bout hogs getting out easily. TKS


----------



## koyote76 (Jun 7, 2010)

are u training for baypen or woods dogs?


----------



## johnbanks63 (Jun 7, 2010)

Will be training mostly for woods but would like to do both


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 7, 2010)

1/4-1/2 acre


----------



## johnbanks63 (Jun 7, 2010)

How high would yall say four or five feet.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 7, 2010)

Five or 6 i would. We get them athletic ones some times .


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 7, 2010)

how high can you jump if something happens to the dog?


----------



## johnf (Jun 7, 2010)

i had a52in. wall and a 125# boar jumped from flat footed and landed his belly centered on it.countrymike had to grab his tail and pull him back.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats wat a gate is for. But i dont have to jump i'll knock the fence down if my dog is getting hurt bad.


----------



## johnbanks63 (Jun 7, 2010)

What do yall reccomend for the sides. What has worked the best for some of you.


----------



## johnf (Jun 8, 2010)

hog panels work good as long as you dont have a jumper.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jun 8, 2010)

What ever u dicide to make it out of..... Atleast build it at the minimum 6' high and add lots of post for the best support.... a friend of a friend has an old chicken house on his property that he has converted half of it in to a bay pen... needless to say I have seen 300lb. sow jump 6' to the top of the wall and almost clear it. For the best results I would build it at least an 1/2 acre


----------



## johnf (Jun 8, 2010)

its dusty in that chicken house too.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds like u been there.... Yeah its always good for a nostril full of dirt


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Jun 8, 2010)

*haha*



hoghunter102 said:


> Thats wat a gate is for. But i dont have to jump i'll knock the fence down if my dog is getting hurt bad.


Hahahaha that made my day


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey its the truth i envest to much money into the few dogs i have to have a hog wrek them in a bay pen.


----------



## johnbanks63 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. Keep posting anything you can think of will help.


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Jun 9, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Hey its the truth i envest to much money into the few dogs i have to have a hog wrek them in a bay pen.


I thought you meant you would run through it


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 9, 2010)

lol


----------

